# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Mein Weg zur richtigen Therapie

## farcenty

Guten Tag zusammen,

habe mich gestern hier angemeldet um meine nun fast 1 Jahr alte PK Story mal aufzuschreiben, ich habe viel erlebt.


März 2016
Es  fing an mit einem Routinecheck beim Urologen, der bei einem PSA Wert  von 4,75 im Alter von 47 Jahren Alarm schlug. Zu hoch, vielleicht eine  Prostataentzündung. Eine Woche Antibiotika sollte Aufklärung liefern,  der PSA Wert fiel aber nur auf 4,5.Wir vereinbarten eine transrektale  Biopsie für Anfang April.

April 2016
Ich schlaute mich  bzgl. Biopsie und der Art des Ablaufs auf und bekam Panik. Auch mein  Hausarzt meinte, das es Zufall sei wenn getroffen würde und es mir keine  Sicherheit geben könne. Ich suchte weiter im Netz nach Optionen und  siehe da, ein MRT mit einem 3 T Gerät könnte Aufschluß geben. Ich sagte  die Biopsie ab und fragte nach einem MRT um sicher zu sein, dass diese  "Tortur" lohne und wenn ja, er gezielt stechen könnte.  Er organisierte  ein MRT in nahegelegener Klinik in Dortmund, allerdings müsse ich über  Nacht bleiben. Weil wenn das MRT etwas zeigt, dann wolle man umgehend  und noch in der Klinik biopsieren. 

8mm große Läsion mit Pirads  4, man wollte direkt biopsieren - ich lehnte ab und wollte mich zunächt  informieren, was der Befund bedeutet. Man wurde pampig bis unflätig,  dann solle ich aber ambulant biopsieren lassen - damit man hier nicht  wieder den grossen Bahnhof für mich mache. Wohlgemerkt, ich wollte nur  das MRT - die Biopsie war deren Idee und die Übernachtung sicherte  denen den Tagessatz eines privat Versicherten. Dann nach einigen Tagen  doch ambulante transrektale Biopsie beim Urologen. 

Gleason 3+3
2 von 14 Stanzen positiv mit 1% und 5%

Metastasen sollten gesucht werden, Niere und Blase wurden geröntgt - ohne Befund.

Mai 2016
Lunge geröntgt - ohne Befund.
Knochenszintigramm zeigte Auffälligkeiten an 2 Rippen, am Jochbein, an der Schulter. Ein CT sollte weiterhelfen.

CT  zeigte keine Veränderungen am Jochbein, nichts an der Schulter.  Veränderungen an den Rippen blieben, aber der Radiologe glaubte zu 90 %  nicht an Metastasen.

Mein Urologenteam drängte ob meines  jugendlichen Alters massiv auf die OP, diese sei optionslos. Es gab  sogar ein Gespräch, in dem ich mich manipuliert fühlte - durch diverse  suggestive Fragestellungen. Panik schien mir hier das Mittel zu sein, um  schnelle Entscheidungen zu forcieren. Es sei Krebs- wir müssen sofort  handeln. Es gibt 3 Register die ihnen Ihr Leben verlängern. 1. OP 2. Bei  Rezidiv Bestrahlung 3. Chemo. Andere Reihenfolge unmöglich, OP nach  Bestrahlung fast unmöglich.  Fällt ein Register raus,  nimmt das  wertvolle Lebenszeit von der Uhr. Ich entgegnete, dass ich noch nicht  ausreichend verstand, warum ein wenig aggressiver Tumor im Frühstadium  mit radikalsten Mitteln bekämpft werden sollte. Und ich grade in meinem  Alter an Potenz und Kontinenz hänge. Von Penisverkürzungen las ich auch,  das erwähnte ich nicht einmal. Aber psychologische Spätfolgen hielt ich  da schon nicht für unwahrscheinlich in meinem Falle. Der PSA lag da bei  4,9.

Juni 2016
Vorstellung in Essen, angenehmes  objektives Gespräch über alle dort angebotenen Therapieformen und den  etwaigen Vor- / Nachteilen. OP, Seeds, Bestrahlung und Nanoknife im  fokalen Einsatz. Die Chefärztin schaute sich mit den Radiologen das CT  des Thorax an, höchstwahrscheinlich keine Metastasen - ich hätte alle  Zeit der Welt. Auch Active Surveillance schlug sie mir vor. Ich wollte  aber was tun und wir vereinbarten in den kalten Wintertagen, die  Voraussetzungen für eine fokale Therapie mittels IRE abzuprüfen.

Vorstellung  zur Zweitmeinung in Dortmund, wo man im April schon patzig war.  Tastuntersuchung und Ultraschall vorweg, obwohl der Befund auf dem Tisch  lag. Über mögliche Therapien wollte der Klinikdirektor erst nach  Sichtung des CT reden, um sich zunächst die Rippen anzusehen. 

Juli 2016
Nach  seinem dreiwöchigen Urlaub bekam ich den Bericht aus Dortmund mit  saftiger Rechnung für die m.E nach überflüssige Untersuchung:  Veränderungen an den Rippen auf dem CT erkennbar, da die Prostata mit  22ml sehr klein sei - müsse bei einem PSA von 4,9 stark von Metastasen  ausgegangen werden. Biopsie an der Rippe sollte vorgenommen werden.  Panik machte sich wieder breit, Heilung ausgeschlossen. Termin in der  Thoraxchirurgie gemacht, Anfang August bekam ich einen Termin.

August 2016
Vorstellung  in der Thoraxchirurgie Dortmund, tolle Oberärztin im Dienst. Sie wolle  bevor zur Tat geschritten wird, erst die Notwendigkeit des Eingriffs  verstehen und hatte Zweifel, an einer Metastasierung. Nach Sichtung des  CTs aus Mai gemeinsam mit der Radiologie war sie der Meinung, das sind  degenerative Veränderungen oder Sportverletzungen - keine Metastasen.  Vorschlag, Kontroll CT zum Abgleich - erst wenn sich Änderungen zu Mai  zeigen, Biopsie.

Kontroll CT zeigte Gleichbefund zu Mai, man  glaube nicht an Metastasierung. Zum entsprechenden urologischen Bericht  dazu, nur Kopfschütteln. Ich war beruhigt und setzte auf die  Vorgehensweise im Herbst / Winter , die IRE Variante in Essen abprüfen  zu lassen.

Dezember 2016
MRT / stereotaktische Biopsie in Essen.

4 von 17 Stanzen postiv mit 10 % - 50%

3x Gleason 3+4 = 7a
1xGleason 3+3 = 6
PSA 4,46

Positve  Stanzen auch ausserhalb der verdächtigen 8mm Läsion, mäßige Deckung des  MRT mit der Biopsie - fokale Therapie mit IRE wurde abgelehnt.  Empfehlung, radikale Ektomie mit beidseitiger Nervenschonung.

Januar 2016
Charité Berlin lehnt ebenfalls wegen der Ausbreitung des Tumors IRE Behandlung ab.

Eine  Organ erhaltende Therapie welche andere Therapie Möglichkeiten nicht  verbaut, wäre weiterhin meine erste Wahl -deshalb hänge ich an IRE und  habe Kontakt zum Prostata Center in Offenbach aufgenommen. Ich vergebe mir damit nichts, habe aber Chance auf Heilung. Die Kostenfrage, ich weiss . . . 

In  München Harlaching wäre man nach Sichtung meines Befunds zu einer HIFU  Behandlung bereit, über die Protonenbestrahlung die mit Blick auf die  Erstbehandlungen in myprostate.eu eine gute Erfolgsquote erahnen lässt,  informiere ich mich noch.

HIFU kann man 3x wiederholen - was ist  mit einer Protonenbestrahlung? Geht HIFU noch nach Protonenbestrahlung?  Geht Protonenbestrahlung noch nach HIFU ?Wie sehr verkompliziert eine  HIFU Behandlung eine spätere RPE ? 

Das sind Fragen die ich für mich noch klären muss . . . 

Im Moment würde ich:

1.IRE
2.Protonen
3.HIFU
4.RPE

wählen.....

Bleibt  das Gefühl, letztes Jahr Zeit verschenkt zu haben - und einige  kommerziell ausgerichtete Mediziner kennengelernt zu haben. Aber auch  einige Mediziner, die Ihrer Verantwortung gerecht wurden. Die S3  Leitlinie wird tlw. mit mafiösen Mitteln runter gebetetet, wer anderes  macht ist ein Scharlatan der mit meinem Leben spielt. Man muss wissen,  dass jede Klinik nur das anbietet was sie selbst für einen leisten kann.  Über das gesamte Behandlungsspektrum bei PK und den Erfahrungen damit,  erfährt man nur über das Internet und Foren wie diesem. Auch wenn die  unterschiedlichen Therapien teils sehr kontrovers diskutiert werden. Ich  habe inzwischen im Bekanntenkreis Menschen, die sich sofort nach  erstem  ärztlichem Rat zur OP entschlossen haben -und  jetzt die  Prostataloge wegen erneutem PSA Anstiegs bestrahlt bekommen. Nach  Spätfolgen traue ich mich nicht zu fragen.Teilweise hatte ich Angst und  Panik, dann wieder war ich zu sorglos. Habe ich zu lange gewartet ? 

Bei  mir hat sich das Gefühl verstärkt, dass PK der sich bei den meisten  Männern irgenwann einstellt - früh erkannt- eine Geldmaschine für das  medizinische System bedeutet. Egal ob DaVinci Roboter oder  Bestrahlungsgeräte, Investitionen müssen amortisiert werden. Das Wohl  der Patientens steht nicht bei allen Medizinern im Vordergrund, eine  objektive Beratung ist ein Glücksfall. Das PSA Screening finde ich  grundsätzlich gut, hilft bei der Früherkennung - man weiss woran man  ist. Was danach folgt, und die meisten Mediziner daraus machen, verstehe  ich bisweilen nicht.

Bis April wird was passieren, was entscheide ich in den nächten 2-3 Wochen.

VG A.

----------


## flüstermann

Hallo farcenty,

als Protonenbehandelter empfehle ich:
- die Protonen Therapie

meine Geschichte kannst du hier auch nachlesen, im Testforum habe ich auch ein Bestrahlungsbild von mir eingesetzt, als auch meine gefühlte Behandlung im RPTC und da du dir die Münchner schon mal angeguckt hast: schlau dich weiter, die haben mannigfach Information in ihrer Seite, besonders möchte ich auf den Jahresbericht 2015 hinweisen, als auch die angekündigte neue PC-Therapie in nur 5 Tagen (meine Information dazu ist, das nur noch die Freigabe durch was weiß ich für Behörde fehlt, evtl. bereits erfolgt. dann wird 2x täglich aus 4 Positionen bestrahlt, bei mir waren es noch 2 Positionen und 21 Bestrahlungen, täglich eine).

Übrigens empfinde ich dein Gefühl bezüglich der Ärzte durchaus als zutreffend, habe fast analoge Erfahrung gemacht.

Da ich auch von Essen las: www.wpe-uk.de sind auch Protonenbestrahler wie die Münchner, einzig bei der Lagerung unterscheiden sie sich (insofern die Essener nicht nachgezogen haben).

Nun mach dich schlau und entscheide, bin mir fast sicher, was es wird!

lg

----------


## MD Weiss

Sehr geehrter A.

mit Ihrer Diagnose und den dargestellten Behandlungsoptionen haben Ihre Urologen richtig argumentiert. Auch sind diese angehalten die Methoden zu empfehlen die mit höchster Evidenz belegt sind. Die Leitlinien dienen hierzu eben als "roter Faden". Warum diese Empfehlung mit einer "Geldmaschine für das medizinische System" von Ihnen dargestellt wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Die von Ihnen präferierten Behandlungsoptionen sind derzeit noch nicht mit aussagefähigen Studien belegt. Diese zu empfehlen wäre bei Ihrer Diagnose ärztlich nicht vertretbar. Sicherlich können jede der dargestellten Methoden auch Erfolge nachweisen, jedoch ohne längerfristige Erfolgsgarantie. Hier wird, aus kommerziellen Gründen, sehr viel versprochen!

Aufgrund Ihrer Diagnose würde ich Ihnen ebenfalls eine RPX anraten, da Ihnen im Falle eines Rezidivs eine breitere Palette an zusätzlichen Optionen zur Verfügung steht.

Letztendlich müssen Sie sich entscheiden und über die Konsequenzen bewußt sein.

MfG

MD Weiss

PS: Im Bezug auf eine HiFu kann Ihnen hier im Forum der Kollege Martin Schostak sehr gute Auskünfte erteilen.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo A.,
in Fällen wie deinen wäre ich grundsätzlich dafür den Primärtumor zu entfernen, egal ob Metastasierung vorhanden ist oder nicht. Entsprechende der bisher bekannten Daten, erscheint mir eine Metastasierung relativ unwahrscheinlich, weshalb ich mich erstmal eher um den Primärtumor kümmern würde. Die Klassiker sind Operation oder Bestrahlung. Beides sind Verfahren mit guten Erfahrungswerten und belegter Evidenz. Das solltest du nicht so schnell vom Tisch wischen. Inkontinenz nach Operation tritt statistisch in etwa 7% der Fälle auf, nach Bestrahlung praktisch nie. Erektionsfähigkeit ist langfristig vergleichbar. Sollte eine begleitende Hormontherapie zur Bestrahlung gewählt werden, was bei Gleason 7 schon sinnvoll erscheint, dann wird auch das bleibende Nebenwirkungen haben. Je nach Priorität Inkontinenz oder Impotenz kann man es sich aussuchen. Es wird aber beides nie mehr so sein wie zuvor, das sollte dir/euch klar sein!

Protonen ist eine bekannt wirksame Therapie, nicht besser und nicht schlechter als eine Image-Guided Umlauf-Bestrahlung mit einer RapidArc/VMAT Maschine. Auch Stereotaktische Bestrahlungen (CyberKnife) wären diskutabel, teuer aber in wenigen Fraktionen durchgeführt. Anzudenken wäre auch der Einsatz eines Spacer-Gels zwischen Prostata und Enddarm, um diesen etwas aus dem Hochdosisbereich zu schieben. Entfällt bei Operation, die auch gleich noch eine Ausbreitungsdiagnostik bietet, was manchmal ein großer Vorteil ist.

Die IRE als Ganzdrüsenablation ist ein sehr heftiger Eingriff. Es gibt wenig verfügbare Belege der Wirksamkeit und des Nebenwirkungsprofils. Da das selbst die Privatkassen sehr selten erstatten ist hier viel Marketing unterwegs. Ich habe beides hinter mir, also RT und IRE (nicht fokal). und will es mal so formulieren: gegenüber der IRE war die RT der reinste Kindergeburtstag!

Halt die Augen offen, und viel Glück, denn das braucht man auch immer!

----------


## farcenty

Hallo Herr Weiss,

nach dem Studium dutzender Erfahrungsberichten von PK Betroffenen, glaube ich weiterhin, dass zu oft und zu pauschal zur RPE geraten wird. Das Argument, dass der Krebs nach der OP raus ist - greift m.E nach einfach nicht. Dazu ist die Rezidivrate -wie bei allen anderen Therapieformen auch- nach RPE einfach zu hoch.

Wenn ich sehe, wie ich bei einen damals nicht Niedrigrisikokarzinom was auf einem MRT keinen Kapseldurchbruch zeigte, keinen Lymphbefall zeigte, und einem PSA um die 4,7 zur Entnahme einer Rippe geschickt wurde um eine Metastasierung auszuschließen - frag ich mich - was hat das für einen Hintergrund ? Warum muss ich für ein MRT eine Nacht in der Klinik bleiben ? Warum werde ich untersucht, wenn ich den vorgelegten per Biopsie gesicherten Befund besprechen und mögliche Therapien aufgezeigt bekommen möchte ? Ich unterstelle da bisweilen schon rein kommerzielle Interessen.

Natürlich existieren zu neuartigen und minimalinvasiven Verfahren keine Langzeitstudien, auch werden diese niemals existieren - wenn alle stur an der S3 festhalten. Der Nachweis zur Wirksamkeit neuer und innovativer Therapieoptionen, wird so über Jahrzehnte verschleppt.

Und ich habe immer noch nicht verstanden, warum nicht IRE einer RPE / Bestrahlung als Option vorzuschalten wäre?

----------


## MD Weiss

Der Grund ist ganz trivial. Eine vorbehandelte Prostata stellt für jeden Operateur eine Herausforderung dar. Verbranntes Gewebe lässt sich leider schwieriger bearbeiten. Dazu kommen evtl. postoperative Wundheilungsstörungen (z.B. Anastomose) usw..

Alles was Ihnen an einer OP recht sein sollte (Nervenerhalt), stellen Sie damit in Frage. 

MfG

MD Weiss

PS: Studien zur fokalen Therapie laufen derzeit in Magdeburg: http://urologie.med.uni-magdeburg.de...ht=HEMI+Studie

----------


## MD Weiss

Kleine Korrektur:

Nach einer IRE haben Sie nicht die Problematik einer "Verbrennung" von Gewebe. Bei meinem Posting hatte ich eine HiFu im Kopf. Da das Verfahren eben noch sehr neu ist, wird es diesbezüglich (OP nach IRE) keine Erfahrungswerte geben.

MfG

MD Weiss

----------


## rolando

Hallo A.,

aus Deinem aufgezeigten Profil ist eine zunehmende Entdifferenzierung des Prostatakarzinoms ersichtlich (Erstbiopsie Gleason 3+3 2 von 14 Stanzen positiv mit 1% und 5% - Rebiobsie: 4 von 17 Stanzen postiv mit 10 % - 50%, 3x Gleason 3+4 = 7a, 1xGleason 3+3 = 6). Ich denke es wird, wie auch immer, Zeit für Dich zu handeln. Die Ablehnung der IRE durch die Charité würde mir schon zu denken geben - ich glaube allerdings,  wenn Du lange genug suchst, findest Du für jede Therapie einen Mediziner, der diese befürwortet und dann auch durchführt - egal ob der therapeutische Ansatz indiziert ist oder auch nicht.
lch gehe da mit LowRoad:


> in Fällen wie deinen wäre ich grundsätzlich dafür den Primärtumor zu entfernen, egal ob Metastasierung vorhanden ist oder nicht. Entsprechende der bisher bekannten Daten, erscheint mir eine Metastasierung relativ unwahrscheinlich, weshalb ich mich erstmal eher um den Primärtumor kümmern würde. Die Klassiker sind Operation oder Bestrahlung. Beides sind Verfahren mit guten Erfahrungswerten und belegter Evidenz.



Du bist erst 47 Jahre alt und hast die große Chance das Prostatakarzinom als Primärtumor ohne Metastasierung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aus Deinem Körper vollständig zu entfernen. Ich würde mich deshalb nicht auf Therapien ohne entsprechende Evidenz einlassen. Eine 100%ige Sicherheit bzgl. Heilung und/oder Ausbleiben von Nebenwirkungen gibt es in der Medizin leider nicht.
Hoffe Du triffst die richtige Entscheidung.  
Alles Gute für Dich.

Roland

----------


## Arne80

@A:

Das Argument mit den kommerziellen Interessen trifft aus meiner Sicht auf alle Therapien zu, insbesondere auch auf Protonentherapie etc., die zudem noch Nachteile bzgl. fehlender Evidenz etc. mit sich bringen.
Die Kasse kostet eine RPE ca. 10.000 EUR, vermutlich je nach Standort unterschiedlich. Ich weiß nicht, wo die anderen Therapien preislich liegen, vermutlich höher...
Ein kommerzielles Interesse unterstelle ich insbesondere mal auch den Protonenzentren, die ihre teuren Anlage auslasten müssen (meine persönliche Meinung).

Ich vermute, Deine (nachvollziehbare) Angst ist eher die vor den Nebenwirkungen bei einer RPE. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich da mal in einem Spezialzentrum beraten lassen, evtl. kann man Dir da Ängste nehmen oder mildern.

Das mit den Rezidivraten ist so eine Sache, hast Du da eine offizielle Statistik? Hier bitte nicht von myprostate.com o.ä. ausgehen, die Seite ist sehr interessant aber bestimmt nicht representativ. 
Die Martini-Klinik in Hamburg gibt offiziell die 10-Jahres-Rate ohne biochemisches Rezidiv (je nach Ausgangslage natürlich) mit > 80% an. Bei der Anzahl an durchgeführten RPE/Jahr halte ich das schon eher für representativ. 
Soll keine Werbung o.ä. sein, nur hier gibt es halt mal eine Statistik. 

Der Aussage von Roland bzgl. der beginndenen Entartung der Zellen stimme ich als Laie uneingeschränkt zu, es ist Zeit zu handeln (so oder so).

Wie immer: kein Rat, sondern nur meine persönliche Meinung.

VG
Arne

----------


## flüstermann

@ Arne,

bezüglich fehlender Evidence:
1.: siehe Jahresbericht RPTC (auch nichts anderes wie der der Martini-Kliniik) 2015
2.: guck mal übern Tellerrand, sprich nach USA wo seit 1990 diese Behandlung durchgeführt wird und mittlerweile fast 50% aller PC-Behandlungen ausmacht (Quelle: Loma Linda)
3.. habe ich hier schon mal geschrieben: 5 Jahreszeitraum nach RPE 81.000,- Ø, war glaube ich der Spiegel mit allen (AHB, Reha, und sonstiges bis hin zur Windel), dagegen z.b. mein beim RPTC etwas über 33.000,- und seitdem Ruhe und alles noch dran und funktioniert (sogar trotz Pamorelin)

Mir ist auch persönlich kein Mißerfolg seitens einer Protonenbehandlung beim PC bekannt (wenn ich dran denke, sogar Ärzte erzählten bei PC ist diese nicht geeigent - gerade da, das ist die Wahrheit). Und mittlerweile kenne ich schon genug Protonenbehandelte.

Man sollte
a) gucken, wo habe ich das minimalste Risiko
b) die größtmögliche Effektivität
c) und das Einfachste

Wer sich operieren lassen will, nur zu, du findest dann die Meisten hiervon wieder hier und sei es nur wegen (für mich aber entscheidend) Inkontinenz, von den andern NW spreche ich nicht, die dann noch kommen.

Selbst wenn man die Wenigen bei denen es Gut verlaufen ist  als Schweigende Mehrheit betrachtet, wie schaut es da bei den Protonenbestrahlten aus? Da rühren sich hier die, bei denen es gut verlaufen ist und in Anbetracht der Fülle von Komplikationen hier, andere auf diese Möglichlkeit hinweisen wollen und werden durch nicht  Behandelte dann mit Hinweise wie auf Evidenz abgeraten. Obwohl es durchaus Evidenz gibt, genauso wie bei allen anderen Behandlungen, man muss sie eben suchen und finden. 
Generell wird die schweigende Mehrheit hier zufrieden sein und nachdem ich keinen Protonenbehandelten hier finde, denke ich doch, das spricht für sich.

Und bzgl. Martini:
- größer 80% ohne biochemischen Rezidiv, aber mit welchen Nebenwirkungen, wieviel Inkontinente, wievile Impotente, wieviel mit -für diese- verstümmelten Penis?

Das ist definitiv bei den Protonen nicht! Da sind größer 80% auch größer 80% mit ohne (tolles deutsch) NW.

Soviel zu Statistik, kann man lesen was man will!

Ich habe von einer Erfolgsrate von -Achtung: ohne Bezugsquelle- 50% bei RPE gelesen ohne NW und ich denke, das ist korrekt.

Soll hier auch kein Rat sein, nur meine Sicht als Betroffener der Protonenbehandlung.

lg
Harald

----------


## Willi-39

Hallo farcenty , Hallo A. 

nachdem ich alles, alles, alles gelesen habe, bleibt eine Frage: *Wovor hast Du Angst?* 
Egal welche Methode Du wählst, danach ist nichts mehr so wie vor dem Eingriff. Du hast bereits viel Energie verbraucht und kannst Dich nicht entschieden. Entscheide Dich für das Leben!
Ich habe meine Entscheidung von damals nicht bereut. Schon 10 Jahre gewonnen,genutzt, genossen, erlebt!
Gruß
Willi-39

----------


## Michi1

Flüstermann. ich als Inkontinentbetroffener möchte dazu sagen das man nach einer OP noch lange in diesem Forum schreiben kann. Wie es bei anderen ist kann keiner Beurteilen. Es schreibt vielleicht keiner mehr für sie.

----------


## Arne80

> 3.. habe ich hier schon mal geschrieben: 5 Jahreszeitraum nach RPE 81.000,- Ø, war glaube ich der Spiegel mit allen (AHB, Reha, und sonstiges bis hin zur Windel), dagegen z.b. mein beim RPTC etwas über 33.000,- und seitdem Ruhe und alles noch dran und funktioniert (sogar trotz Pamorelin)


@Harald

Wo sind denn diese Daten bzw. Kosten von 81.000 EUR im Mittel her? Das klingt recht abenteuerlich, würde mich sehr interessieren!
Mal angenommen, diese Daten stimmen (was ich bezweifele), ist der Vergleich von zahlreichen und gemittelten RPE-Fällen mit einem Protonen-Fall (nämlich Deinem) nicht statthaft. Hier müssten schon eine vergleichbare Anzahl an Fällen, unterschiedlichen Ausgangslagen etc. herangezogen werden, um die kommerzielle Seite zu beleuchten.

Eine Aussage übrigens wie




> Wer sich operieren lassen will, nur zu, du findest dann die Meisten hiervon wieder hier und sei es nur wegen (für mich aber entscheidend) Inkontinenz, von den andern NW spreche ich nicht, die dann noch kommen.


ist relativ eindeutig als "Rat" zu verstehen, "bitte mach bloß keine RPE, sonst bist Du verstümmelt so wie alle anderen". Das ist ebenfalls aus meiner Sicht nicht i.O. und viel zu pauschal, außerdem macht es Leuten Angst, die sich dann aus eben genau dieser Angst an zweifelhaften Therapien versuchen (meine nicht Deine Protonen).

Ich würde mich objektiv informieren und insbesondere auf die Ärzte hören, die haben nun mal die Erfahrung, dafür werden sie bezahlt. 
Hier im Forum sehen die Ärzte die Protonentherapie kritisch, sie werden ihren Grund haben.

Ich rate "A.", sich nicht verrückt machen zu lassen und auf seine Ärzte zu hören. Wenn 3 das Gleiche sagen, sollte da was dran sein.

VG
Arne

----------


## Hartmut S

Ach Jungst;
das ist doch mal wieder alles Käse!

Da streitet man sich über Kosten . . .
bla, bla bla . . . .
das hilft nicht wirklich.

Habt ihr denn nun so schnell vergessen, dass der Betroffene erst 47 Jahre alt ist?
Es gibt da sicherlich noch andere alternativen.
Natürlich darf man nicht vergessen, dass in jungen Jahren der Krebs schnell einmal ausathen kann.
Aber dass gleich gegen zu rechnen, mit überleben oder leben, find ich doch ein wenig krass.
Ich war damals, bei Diagnose,  60 Jahre alt. In dem Alter läst sich dann schon mal etwas gegen rechnen. . . .

Das das Vertrauen zu Ärzten nachgelassen hat, kann man doch bei "August" verstehen.
Nach fast einem Jahr hat das auch nichts mehr mit Schock zu tun.

Vielleicht ist eine Bestrahlung hier tatsächlich die bessere Therapie.
Es müssen ja vielleicht nicht gleich die teuren Protonenbestrahler angewendet werden.

Lieber August (ich weiß deinen Namen nicht),
du hast noch etwas Zeit, dich für die richtige Therapie zu entscheiden.
Leider ist es so, wie Willi schreibt, es ist danach nicht mehr so wie es einmal war.
Wie es einmal wird, ist dann entschieden, für was du dich entschieden hast. :L&auml;cheln: 
Soll heissen, es kann dir niemand sagen, was du nun machen solltest.

Du möchtest nun wissen, was ich mit unter 50 Jahren gemacht hätte?
Ich hätte gespielt. Meine LQ (Lebensqualität) wäre mir wichtiger.
Ich hätte mich bestrahlen lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass sie den Krebs erwischen.
Auch wenn ich wüsste, dass niemand meine Prostata in die Hand bekommen hätte, um die richtige Dramatik einzuschätzen.
(Das kann man nur, wenn der Arzt - Pathologe - das Dingens in der Hand hat, und es scheibchenweise auseinander schneidet! -!!)
Da wären dann noch die L-Knoten, die befallen sein könnten.
Auch dass wäre schwierig zu ermitteln, falls du dich für eine Bestrahlung entscheidest, - weil CT und MRT es nicht richtig darstellen können.
Eine Alternative wäre ein PET/CT, aber dazu bei Bedarf später mehr.
Erst einmal muss du eine Entscheidung treffen.
Dzu sind Ärzte hilfreich.
Das Internet ist hilfreich.
Und auch ein Forum könnte sehr hilfreich sein.

So, nun hast du etwas richtiges zum Nachdenken.
Ob es dir hilft, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## farcenty

Ich bin dankbar für jedes Feedback, jede Meinung hat ihren Platz verdient. 

Dieses Forum bietet mir bisher fundiertere Erkenntnisse als jeder vorherige Arztbesuch, aufgrund der Informationstiefe und den selbst gemachten Erfahrungen.

Ich werde alles abwägen und stehe mit mehreren Häusern in Verbindung.

Hartmut´s Zockerei liegt mir aber derzeit nicht fern....  ;-)

----------


## skipper

Lieber farcenty,
2010 hatte ich mit 49 Jahren eine sehr ähnliche Konstellation. Habe mich sehr gut informiert , und letztendlich für eine offene OP in HH entschieden. Dies habe ich seither nicht bereut und weder Inkontinenz noch Impotenz erleben müssen. 
Bei jeder Therapie kann es Nebenwirkungen geben und auch ein Rezidiv ist nie auszuschließen. Wenn nach OP Beschwerden bestehen, dann sofort nach OP , bei einer Bestrahlung entwickeln sich Probleme erst mit der Zeit.
Schwarz-Weiss-Malerei wie hier einige betreiben hilft dir nicht und die Leitlinien würde ich auch nicht so locker diskreditieren.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## mikevienna

Hi farcenty!
Ich finde die Diskusionen welche Therapie die beste ist in der Zwischenzeit lustig.....Jeder empfiehlt die selbst gewählte (zumindest mehr weniger) was auch vollkommen verständlich ist.
Ich hatte RPE und bin nach nun drei Monaten annähernd ganz dicht.....brauche Gott sei dank keine Einlagen mehr......war eine echt Unlustige Zeit kann ich Dir sagen......Potenz ist noch nicht super und ich hoffe dass es wieder wird. Also sind die Nebenwirkungen selbst bei einem jungen Menschen (bin 42) nicht auszuschließen.......
Aber Du hast einen großen Vorteil: Du hast keine Strahlenbelastung und das ist glaube ich in unserem Alter schon ein relevantes Argument.....vergiss nicht dass alle Empfehlungen der Leitlinie auf Patienten des Alters 60+ konzipiert sind und Langzeiterfahrungen (Meine nicht 10 oder 15 Jahre....sondern 30 und mehr bezüglich Bestrahlung meines Wissens nach nicht existieren......
Also wie schon alle geschrieben haben HANDEL jetzt!!!!!!!!! Du wirst Dich sicher richtig entscheiden bei Gleason 7 in der Biopsie hast Du keine Option zu warten ( Ich hatte 6 in Biopsie und am Ende war's 7)......

LG
Michael

----------


## buschreiter

> Hi farcenty!
> Ich finde die Diskusionen welche Therapie die beste ist in der Zwischenzeit lustig.....Jeder empfiehlt die selbst gewählte (zumindest mehr weniger) was auch vollkommen verständlich ist.
> Ich hatte RPE und bin nach nun drei Monaten annähernd ganz dicht.....brauche Gott sei dank keine Einlagen mehr......war eine echt Unlustige Zeit kann ich Dir sagen......Potenz ist noch nicht super und ich hoffe dass es wieder wird. Also sind die Nebenwirkungen selbst bei einem jungen Menschen (bin 42) nicht auszuschließen.......
> Aber Du hast einen großen Vorteil: Du hast keine Strahlenbelastung und das ist glaube ich in unserem Alter schon ein relevantes Argument.....vergiss nicht dass alle Empfehlungen der Leitlinie auf Patienten des Alters 60+ konzipiert sind und Langzeiterfahrungen (Meine nicht 10 oder 15 Jahre....sondern 30 und mehr bezüglich Bestrahlung meines Wissens nach nicht existieren......
> Also wie schon alle geschrieben haben HANDEL jetzt!!!!!!!!! Du wirst Dich sicher richtig entscheiden bei Gleason 7 in der Biopsie hast Du keine Option zu warten ( Ich hatte 6 in Biopsie und am Ende war's 7)......
> 
> LG
> Michael


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. AS wäre für mich auch mit dem heutigen Infostand (nicht Wissen!) nicht die richtige Option gewesen, Strahlen wegen möglicher zu erwartender Langzeitfolgen auch nicht (musste das ja dennoch auch mitnehmen).  Da bin ich lieber mit der OP ins Risiko gegangen (Inkontinenz, ED) statt mit dem Wissen zu leben, dass sich unglücklich mutierte Zellen unkontrolliert vermehren und ich nichts dagegen mache. Ist aber sicher Typsache...ich wollte den "Feind" gerne kennen.

----------


## Willi-39

> ...  Ist aber sicher Typsache...ich wollte den "Feind" gerne kennen.


Hier findet er keine Empfehlung gegen die ANGST. Irgendwann muss ein Mann sich entscheiden. Mir fiel die Entscheidung schwer, sehr schwer. Die Entscheidunghilfe kann er hier nicht finden, weil hier Techniken besprochen werden. Sein Problem aber liegt in der Psyche.
Farency, entscheide Dich für das Leben!
Willi-39

----------


## Willi-39

@ Farcenty

Ich empfehle ein Buch, dass ich schon auf der Bücherseite vorgestellt habe.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4378#post94378
Hier beschreibt der Autor genau den Kampf, den du gerade führst bis zum Happy End.

Willie-39

----------


## Georg_

Eine etablierte Therapie mit guten Ergebnissen, die vergleichsweise selten eingesetzt wird, ist die Brachytherapie. Die käme für Farcenty auch in Frage.

Georg

----------


## rolando

Hallo Georg,

dein Link zu vermeintlichen Informationen über die Brachytherapie ist für mich nicht ganz verständlich. Ich finde dort eher wenig bis gar keine Infos über diese Therapieform.
Bessere Infos findet man z.B. hier: https://www.martini-klinik.de/therapie/brachytherapie/
Weiterhin stelle ich deinen Vorschlag Brachytherapie für farcenty in Frage. Hier stehen die Indikationskriterien für diese Behandlungsform. http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/brach...akarzinom.html
Passt irgendwie nicht ganz zu einem 47-jährigen Betroffenen mit GS 7 und dem verständlichen Wunsch nach Potenzerhalt und auch sonst möglichst wenig Nebenwirkungen, oder??? Ganz zu schweigen von der Chance einer dauerhaften Heilung.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## farcenty

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp, jeden Hinweis. Das lesen im Forum, die Diskussion und auch einige PN haben mich weiter gebracht als sämtliche Arztgespräche zusammen. Ich glaube nun zu wissen was ich möchte, aber da ich innerhalb weniger Wochen mehrfach umkippte, möchte ich das geanklich für mich erstmal konsolidieren ;-) 

Danke !

----------


## Georg_

Ein Schwerpunkt der Therapie beim WPZ ist die Brachytherapie. Ich hatte hier einen Link auf die Protect Studie gewählt, da farcenty sich noch nicht entschieden hatte. Die Brachytherapie ist hier auf der Webseite des WPZ beschrieben. Es heißt dort: 

Für Sie als Patient birgt diese Methode entscheidende Vorteile:
- Sie ist minimal-invasiv, d.h. besonders schonend. 
- Sie kann kurzstationär erfolgen. 
- Sie hat eine geringere Komplikationsrate und eine höhere Potenzrate als die *operative Prostataentfernung*.

Auch diese Therapie löst nicht alle Probleme aber sie hat in der Regel sehr gute Ergebnisse.

Georg

----------


## farcenty

Nach all dem was ich bisher im Netz und auch hier habe lesen dürfen, habe ich mir ein Bild über viele Therapieansätze machen können. Ich glaube nach wie vor an die Wirksamkeit von HIFU und IRE, sehen deren Sinnhaftigkeit allerdings ausscließlich bei fokaler Anwendung. Für einen ganz ganzheitlichen Ansatz wie er bei mir notwendig wäre, halte ich das für wenig geeignet.

Ich habe das RPTC kontaktiert, wenn die Ärzte dort eine Behandlungsoption sehen und meine PKV mitzieht, ist das die Therapie meiner Wahl. 

Plan B könnte Cyberknife sein, allerdings teilte mir das Center in München mit dass PCa Behandlungen derzeit ausgesetzt sind. Man bot mir aber an, im Rahmen einer in ca. 8 Wochen beginnenden Studie mitzuwirken.

----------


## Georg_

> ...allerdings teilte mir das Center in München mit dass PCa Behandlungen  derzeit ausgesetzt sind. Man bot mir aber an, im Rahmen einer in ca. 8  Wochen beginnenden Studie mitzuwirken.


Hat man gesagt warum PCa Behandlungen ausgesetzt sind? Was für eine Studie ist dies denn?

Georg

----------


## farcenty

Vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, ich zitiere mal aus der mir vorliegenden E-Mail.

_"Leider hat die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Strahlentherapie und Radioonkologie kürzlich publiziert, dass eine Radiochirurgie für das Prostatakarzinom in Deutschland vorläufig ausgesetzt werden soll – ganz konträr zu den internationalen Leitlinien, die eine Cyberknife Radiochirurgie äquivalent zu einer Operation oder normal fraktionierten Radiotherapie und somit als perfekte Alternative berücksichtigt haben.

Wir sind aber knapp vor Start einer Studie, in die sie perfekt passen würden, allerdings dauert dies noch ca. 8 Wochen bis wir Ihnen da bescheid geben können. Innerhalb dieser Studie können Sie mit Cyberknife Radiochirurgie in nur 5 Sitzungen behandelt werden."_

Habe nicht weiter nach gehakt, weil Plan B.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Habe nicht weiter nach gehakt, weil Plan B.


Plan B kann aber nur funktionieren, wenn Du nachhakst.
Absagen ist sehr viel einfacher, als z.B. in 6 oder 10 Wochen
doch noch um einen Platz in der Studie nachzusuchen.
Dann sind die Plätze vergeben und wenn Dein Plan A
nicht läuft, stehst Du da ohne Plan B.

Was immer dein Plan A sei, ich wünsch Dir Erfolg damit.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS:
Ich hab mich schon zweimal unters CyberKnife gelegt
in Bern, aber da hatte ich längst keine Prostata mehr.

----------


## Georg_

Farcenty,

die Mitteilung des Cyberknife Zentrums München ist schon eindeutig. Die Veröffentlichung, auf die man sich bezogen hat, konnte ich allerdings im Internet nicht finden.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

in Hamburger Cyberknife Center steht Pca ("im Frühstadium") noch auf der Liste der Indikationen für die CN Bestrahlung. GGf. dort direkt nachfragen, weil Websites ja nicht immer aktuell sind.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## farcenty

Vier weitere kostbare Monate sind vergangen, ich wollte nochmal ein Update geben.

Die Diskussionen mit der Krankenversicherung laufen immer noch, inzwischen wurde die Übernahme der Kosten 3x abgelehnt und der nächste Schritt wäre die Klage -aber ein Gespräch der PKV mit meinem Anwalt am Montag steht noch aus. Man ist grundsätzlich aussergerichtlich zu einer Einigung bereit. 

Ich gehe aktuell in Vorkasse, das ist meine Therapie der Wahl, und da ist es zweitrangig, wer am Ende wieviel davon bezahlt.  Wenn ich möchte, dass die Protonentherapie der PKV das Geld wert sein sollte, sollte sie es im Falle keiner Kostenübernahme, am Ende auch mir wert sein.

Die Voruntersuchungen sind ohne weiteren Befund abgeschlossen, Moulage ist gefertigt und die Goldmarker sitzen. Am Montag geht es los und ich bin mal gespannt, wie ich das dauerhaft vertrage.....


Wünsche euch einen schönen Restsamstag!

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## flüstermann

und ich dir eine schöne Zeit mit/bei den Protonen, meine war eine der Schönsten im Leben nach dieser sc... Diagnose!

Und heute ist es kein Thema mehr (Ok, manche sagen ja, nach Bestrahlung dauert es eine Zeit bis NW kommen, bisher kam eher alles wieder -Potenz trotz Hormonbehandlung da und wieder "stabil" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes und auch Wasser lassen wieder fast normal, nur noch etwas häufiger als gehabt, aber problemlos!).

Sollte etwas kommen das nach Rezidiv oder Metastasen oder gar ein anderer "Verwandter" des PCs auftauchen - sofort wieder zu den Protonen - und das ist MEINE eigene Ansicht welche ich hier vertrete, bin mir aber sicher, das diese etliche teilen (Timbolimbo etc.).

Lass hören, wie es dir ergeht, bin sicher, problemlos evtl. eine kleine Darm- oder Blasenreizung die ich auch hatte - Verstopfung, gelöst mit Laxoberal, blasenverschluss durch Tamsulosin, diese aber auch etwas länger angewendet (BTw: die verkürzte oder die normale Bestrahlungsdauer?)

lg

----------


## farcenty

Hallo Harald,

es sind die hyperfraktionierten 21 Sitzungen in meinem Falle, über das "Scanning" sprachen wir auch - wurde mir aber nicht wirklich empfohlen. Letztendlich wollte ich dann auf eine Therapie zurückgreifen die bewährt und erprobt ist. Auch, wenn jetzt keine 10 Jahresstudie davon existiert, ich kenne bisher nur positive Erfahrungen und nehme deshalb die 21 x in Kauf.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Andreas

An den Gantries des RPTC bekommst Du immer Scanning, egal ob 
in vielen (hyper-) oder wenigen stärkeren Fraktionen (hypofraktioniert).
Scanning:
https://www.psi.ch/media/20-jahre-ho...ebsbekaempfung

Die Alternative wäre das weniger präzise Scattering, das vor allem
noch an den älteren Anlagen in den USA eingesetzt wird.


Du hast eine sehr gute Therapie gewählt.

Konrad

----------


## flüstermann

und soweit ich weiß, in Dresden wird noch das Scattering gemacht.

Andreas grüß mir die RPTCler (die kennen mich alle!) und sei vorsichtig mit Robert, dem Koch, die 5 Kilo von dem krieg ich nicht mehr runter ;-).

Besonderen Gruß an den Sonnenschein Sandra im Speisesaal,  Janette dem Münchner Kindl in schokobraun (ist im room of balloon tätig) und natürlich Gleis 3, der Empfangsdame Frau Schuster (Frau Schuster, welche Gantry habe ich heute? Antwort Gleis 3!).

Wie mehrfach geschrieben, nur gute Erinnerungen!

Laß von dir hören!

lg

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,

@Konrad: Ich habe mich für die Experten unter euch mal wieder etwas unklar ausgedrückt ;-) . Ich denke, Harald wollte wissen ob ich die klassischen 21 Sitzungen oder die neu am RPTC angebotenen 5 Sitzungen, die auf deren Homepage als Bestrahlung "mit Protonenscanning" angepriesen werden, bekomme. Mir war nicht klar, dass die andere Varante auch als Scanning Methode funktioniert. Danke für deine Worte und ich wünsche dir vor allem einen PSA Verlauf in die richtige Richtung, denn auch wenn ich wegen des oft rüden Tones hier nicht viel schreibe, ich lese fast alles.

@Harald: Ich wohne nicht RPTC Gästehaus, das war als Selbstzahler doch zu üppig - so gern ich anah an der Anlage als auch an der Isar genächtigt hätte. Nun, etwas ausserhalb in Unterhaching wohne ich auch schön und das für deutlich weniger als die Häfte. Auch hatte ich zwei andere Hotels / Gasthöfe in näherer Umgebung während der Voruntersuchungen Probe gewohnt- Preis Leistung passte nicht. Jetzt fahre ich täglich 10 KM in die Stadt rein und kann abseits der Gantrys den Kopf mal frei von Krankheit bekommen....

Namentlich kenne ich bisher nur Frau Saric und Silvia die Balloon Lady, Frau Schuster am Empfang könnte ich glaub ich auch zuordnen.

----------


## flüstermann

na mit der Frau Saric bist du ja schon mal bei der Seele des RPTC gelandet. Achte mal auf Ihren Modeschmuck, sie wechselt gerne und ist dafür empfänglich, wenn man (Mann) es bemerkt. Wir waren immer nachmittags oben im Warteraum bei Ihr zum Kaffeetrinken (die Maschine dort ist super) und hatten sehr oft kurzweilige Unterhaltungen mit Ihr als auch Fr. Dr. Lin, Frau Tschechel (die dürfte aber noch im Kinderurlaub sein) und sogar Prof. Herbst trank ab und zu eine Tasse mit uns.

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir den alten Wirt, ist ca. 300 m vom RPTC weg, wenn du mal gut und günstig essen willst oder eben auch den Speisesaal (kostet -glaube ich- 15 ,-, ist es aber wert).

Tja Silvia, hatte ich auch ein paar mal von hinten ;-)

Würde dir empfehlen ruhig mal in den Speisesaal zu gehen und auch zu nutzen, die Kontakte dort sind auch was wert, Frau Bauer -leicht zu erkennen da nur 1,5m groß und sehr lieb- am Empfang des Gästeahusese klärt dich sicherlich gerne auf.

Kann dir bei Bedarf auch deren Fotos mailen, insofern du wissen willst wie diese aussehen.

Wann gehts los?

lg

----------


## farcenty

Hallo Harald,

im Alten Wirt habe ich zwei Nächte Probe gewohnt, und kann dir bezüglich des Essens beipflichten. Tolle Kost, super Karte und alles sehr günstig - gegenüber den Asiaten, habe ich nicht probiert. Leider gefiel mir das Zimmer nicht, obwohl ich das "schönste" laut Wirt bekam. Ich erspare an der Stelle Details, das könnte als üble Nachrede gewertet werden. Aber zum Essen war ich bereits Mittwoch wieder da....70 € ohne Frühstück und das gab es gegen Aufpreis erst ab 9 Uhr, das zahl ich jetzt mit Frühstück in einem gepflegten Haus....

Montag 12 Uhr freue ich auf Ballon Nr.2 . . . .

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal ein Update geben, die Bestrahlung am RPTC ist nun seit 6 Monaten rum.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36

Das PSA sinkt langsam, die Richtung aber stimmt. Irgendwo glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass nach Bestrahlung eine Kontrolle erst nach 6 Monaten sinnvoll ist. Ich würde das so sehen, da die erste Kontrolle nach 3 Monate und ohne Hormontherapie und mit einem noch immer hohen Wert,  mich schon beschäftigt hat. Weitere Kontrolle ist nun für Juni vorgesehen.

Nebenwirkungen: Nach wie vor gelegentliches "Missempfinden beim pinkeln", Harndrang wird gelegentlich sehr schnell sehr dringend. Ejakulationsmenge beträgt nur noch ca. 1 /3. Sonst alles bestens . . . 

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal ein Update geben, die Bestrahlung am RPTC ist nun seit 6 Monaten rum.
> 
> PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
> PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
> PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
> 
> Das PSA sinkt langsam, die Richtung aber stimmt. Irgendwo glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass nach Bestrahlung eine Kontrolle erst nach 6 Monaten sinnvoll ist. Ich würde das so sehen, da die erste Kontrolle nach 3 Monate und ohne Hormontherapie und mit einem noch immer hohen Wert,  mich schon beschäftigt hat. Weitere Kontrolle ist nun für Juni vorgesehen.
> ...


1. der tiefste erreichte Wert (Nadir) ist entscheidend und sollte unter 0.5 liegen
2. der Nadir wird teilweise erst nach 18 - 36 Monaten erreicht
3. Nadir + 2.0 wird heutzutage als RezidivVERDACHT festgelegt
4. eine Kontrollbiopsie zwei Jahre nach Bestrahlung kann helfen frühe Rezidive auszusortieren

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal ein Update geben, die Bestrahlung am RPTC ist nun seit 11 Monaten rum.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93

Die Richtung stimmt weiterhin, so eine Nachsorge ist dennoch immer mit Anspannung verbunden.

Nebenwirkungen: Nach wie vor gelegentliches "Missempfinden beim  pinkeln", Harndrang wird gelegentlich sehr schnell sehr dringend.  Es brennt leicht beim Wasser lassen, ist aber nicht wirklich schmerzhaft. Ejakulationsmenge beträgt nur noch ca. 1 /4. Im März / April hatte ich mehrfach ein schmerzhaftes ziehen in den Leisten bis in die Hoden. Kein Befund beim Urologen, aber bin seit März ohne Libido und habe Potenzprobleme. Der Testestoronwert lag bei 2,3 und ich weiß nicht, ob Bestrahlungsfolge oder anderes Problem. Bei der Juni Messung lag der Testestoronwert bei 2,93 - auch spüre ich leichte Verbesserung.

Nächste Kontrolle im September 2018 vorgesehen.

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## Hvielemi

Schün für dich! Die Entwicklung geht in die richtige Richtung.
Eine IMRT oder eine viel schnellere SBRT mit Photonen hätte das
auch gekonnt. Du hattest dich aber für Protonen entschieden,
was offensichtlich auch gut war.

Testosteron schwankt nun mal im Tages- und Jahresverlauf,
einen tieferen Wert zwischendurch kann es schon mal geben.
Ich denke nicht, dass der Protonenstrahl so weit abseits des
Zieles Schaden angerichtet hätte.

Ich wünsch dir weiterhin abnehmende PSA-Werte,
Konrad

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,

leichter PSA Anstieg nun bei Messung am 13.09.2018 - was mich doch etwas beunruhigt.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07

----------


## LudwigS

Ansteigende PSA-Werte beunruhigen nahezu immer.
Vom Zeitpunkt her ist auch ein PSA-Bump denkbar, der durchaus bis auf PSA 3 (Nadir +2) laufen kann.
Erst danach ist begründete Unruhe angezeigt.
Knapp die Hälfte der Bestrahlten machen eine solche Erfahrung.
Der Zeitpunkt der Höchstwerte liegt statistisch bei 18 Monaten nach Bestrahlung.
Dass es danach wieder rapide abwärts geht ist nicht auszuschliessen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## farcenty

Aktuelle PSA Messung, es geht wieder leicht runter:


PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81

Nachdem ich andere Threads bzgl Hormonspiegel hier las, die tlw. eine Unbedenklichkeit bzgl Tetstestoronersatztherapie zeigten, denke ich aktuell darüber nach. Abgesehen von etwas träger Libido und tagesformabhängiger Potenz, treten derzeit allerdings keine Nebenwirkungen auf.

Frohe Festtage, wünscht Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,

erneut sind weitere drei Monate um und es geht mir sehr gut. Der aktuelle PSA scheint 1 1/2 Jahre nach Protonenbestrahlung weiter zu sinken , der aktuelle Testestoronwert fehlt mir noch - den werde ich nachpflegen.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron XXX.

Keine Beschwerden.

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,

nach weiteren drei Monaten kann ich einen neuen PSA Tiefstwert berichten. Das Testestoron geht mal rauf und mal runter - auch jetzt obwohl gestiegen, fühle ich mich nicht gut damit. Mein Urologe lehnt weiterhin eine Anreicherung des Spiegels ab, ich werde mal über eine Zweitmeinung nachdenken.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32

Beschwerden habe ich abseits des Hormonspiegels keine.

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Andreas,

dann lass doch bitte Deinen Uro das:

https://www.porst-hamburg.de/speziel...stosteron.html

mal aufmerksam bis zum Ende durchlesen. 

Alles Gute für Dich

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Andreas,

bitte lies zusätzlich auch das:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...estosteron.pdf

Gruß Harald

----------


## farcenty

Hallo Harald,

zweiten Artikel kannte ich bereits, der erste Link war mir neu - aber inhaltlich wurde das schon mal zitiert, glaube ich. Mein Urologe ist da sehr konservativ und setzt da m.E auf seinen Lehrstand aus den 80er Jahren auf, gepaart mit einem unerklärlichen Bauchgefühl-weil fachlich belegen tut er seine Ablehnung nicht. Er versucht mir den Anstieg von 2,2 auf 4,32 als Erfolg darzustellen, was wahrscheinlich meinem neu aufgesetzten Sportprogramm geschuldet ist. Normalerweise lässt er keine überflüssige Untersuchung aus um nen  zu schnappen, von daher gehe ich davon aus, das er es nur gut mit mir meint wenn er auf eine von mir gewünschte Therapie verzichtet. Aber ich spüre den Mangel seit einem Jahr ganz deutlich...

Der Urologe hier im Forum hatte ja auch schon ausgeführt, dass aus seiner Sicht nichts gegen eine Ersatztherapie spricht. Von daher würde ich nun einen Urologen suchen, der diesen Weg mit mir geht.

Vielen Dank Harald, alles Gute für dich ! 

Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,

weitere drei Monate sind vergangen, erneut stand eine PSA Messung an:


PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron liefere ich nach

Keine weiteren Probleme.

ein schönes Wochenende, wünscht Andreas

----------


## uwes2403

So weitermachen.....
Alles Gute weiterhin.
Uwe

----------


## farcenty

Danke Uwe, auch Testestoton kann ich nun nachpflegen.

PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65

----------


## farcenty

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wieder sind drei Monate um und es wurde Blut gezapft.



PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7

Bis auf die Begleiterscheinungen des niedrigen Testestorons bin ich fit.

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Andreas, wenn Du für die Neuen hier(wie ich) die Einheiten dahinter schreibst kann man mehr erkennen. 
Danke
LG Urs
https://www.med4you.at/laborbefunde/...estosteron.htm

----------


## farcenty

Hallo, 
anbei der aktualisierte Stand:

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Wieder sind drei Monate rum, es gibt einen neuen Wert:

Hallo, 
anbei der aktualisierte Stand:

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli 2020: 0,32 Testestoron habe ich nicht mehr messen lassen, da eine Ersatztherapie ohnehin abgelehnt wird.

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Hallo Gemeinde,

wieder sind drei Monate ins Land gegangen und der immer noch nervenaufreibende Check stand wieder an.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli 2020: 0,32 
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2020: 0,24 

Mein Urologe stellte mir nun frei, nach drei oder sechs Monaten reinzuschauen. Ich denke aber, der dreimonatige Zyklus gibt mir mehr Sicherheit - ich werde den nächsten Wert mal abwarten, dann entscheiden.

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Update aus 2021, mir wurde zuletzt freigestellt nach drei oder sechs Monaten wieder messen zu lassen. Ich entschied mich für den kurzen Intervall:

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli 2020: 0,32 
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2020: 0,24
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2021: 0,35

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Um den Verlauf hier weiter fortzuschreiben, ein Update von heute und weiteren vier Monaten. Ich glaube, ich werde nächstes Jahr auf den sechsmonatigen Intervall umsteigen...


PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli 2020: 0,32 
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2020: 0,24
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2021: 0,35
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2021: 0,28

Keine weiteren Beschwerden.

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Mein Urloge liebt weiterhin den Check pro Quartal, so war ich vorgstern wieder zur Blutabnahme. Keine Beschwerden und ich hoffe, es geht so weiter.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli 2020: 0,32 
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2020: 0,24
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2021: 0,35
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2021: 0,28
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2021:0,26

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Das war der PSA Check zum Jahresende 2021, ich wünsche allen hier Frohe Weihnachten und alles Gute für die Gesundheit.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
*Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.*
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli 2020: 0,32 
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2020: 0,24
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2021: 0,35
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2021: 0,28
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2021:0,26
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2021:0,19

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,

drei Monate sind rum, es ging wieder etwas rauf.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
*Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.*
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli 2020: 0,32 
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2020: 0,24
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2021: 0,35
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2021: 0,28
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2021:0,26
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2021:0,19
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2022:0,23

Gruß Andreas

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,
sollte ich mich endlich trauen, auf den sechsmonatigen Rhythmus zu wechseln ? Trotz einer Radtour am Vortag der Messung, nur ein moderater Anstieg.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
*Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.*
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli 2020: 0,32 
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2020: 0,24
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2021: 0,35
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2021: 0,28
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2021:0,26
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2021:0,19
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2022:0,23
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2022:0,27

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------


## uwes2403

Mache doch die nächste in 3 Monaten ohne vorher eine Radtour zu unternehmen (oder sonstiges, was den PSA beeinflussen könnte :-) ) und entscheide dann.
Wahrscheinlich spricht dann nichts dagegen, den Rhythmus zu verlängern.
Weiter guten Verlauf....

Uwe

----------


## MartinWK

Andreas, 0,19 ist offenbar der Nadir gewesen. Nach Lehrbuch wäre dann bei 2,19 das Rezidiv.
Wenn du vorher nichts unternehmen willst solltest du auf einen längeren Zeitraum umstellen, nach der nächsten Messung aufgrund der dann möglichen Berechnung der mittelfristigen Verdoppelungszeit.

----------


## farcenty

Hallo zusammen,

die Frage war auf einen sechsmonatigen Rhythmus umzusteigen oder nicht, ich habe dann denn Termin nach drei Monaten durch Grippe bedingt geschwänzt, ihn letzte Woche nachgeholt. Immer wieder Schwankungen die mich an der Messgenauigkeit des Hauslabors meines Urologen zweigeln lassen, aber es beunruhigt mich nicht wirklich. Im Januar hole ich mir nochmal ein Update, dann mache ich den längeren Turnus.

PSA Juni 2017 Labor Limbach / RPTC 5,65
*Juli / August Protonenbestrahlung RPTC. Am 07.08.2017 beendet.*
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2017: 4,3
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2018: 2,36
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2018: 0,87 Testosteron 2,93
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2018:1,07 Testestoron 3,1
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2018 : 0,9 Testestoron 3,81
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2019 : 0,68 Testestoron 2,2
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli2019 : 0,66 Testestoron 4,32
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2019 : 0,62 Testestoron 4,65
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Januar 2020 : 0,35 Testestoron 2,7
PSA Kontrolle Urologe April 2020 : 0,4 Testestoron 2,85
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juli 2020: 0,32 
PSA Kontrolle Urologe November 2020: 0,24
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Februar 2021: 0,35
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2021: 0,28
PSA Kontrolle Urologe September 2021:0,26
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Dezember 2021:0,19
PSA Kontrolle Urologe März 2022:0,23
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Juni 2022:0,27
PSA Kontrolle Urologe Oktober 2022 0,18

Viele Grüße Andreas

----------

